# Patterns



## dwambolt (Jan 7, 2013)

This forum is great. I've been looking for a site to connect with other "scrollers". I have just signed up today and as of yet not posted any photos of my work. I'm looking to break into the craftshow circuit where I live and would appreciate any advice. It would be nice if we could share patterns and ideas here.


----------



## Rick13403 (Oct 21, 2008)

Check out this site. Dave. There are a great bunch of designers who share their patterns for free. You have to sign up but it is easy and doesn't cost anything.
http://www.free4allscrollsawpatterns.com
Rick


----------



## Scroller47 (Apr 22, 2012)

Here is another place for info and patterns from Steve Good. He has a blog with patterns on site and you can sign up for a daily pattern he sends out.
http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com/
This is also the site of scroll saw magazine. Lot of patterns in their pattern vault and lots of other info.
http://www.scrollsawer.com/

John


----------



## Christophret (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey Dave, try these sites. Although, most of the best patterns will not be free.

http://theartfactory.com/

http://www.finescrollsaw.com/

http://www.scrollsaws.com/

http://www.berrybasket.com/


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I moved away from shared and free patterns a long time ago. Earlier on though, I was part of a community called Scrollsaw Village. They are a nice group of people and have a huge library of shared patterns. Also, if you search around on their site, it's easy to find video tutorials on how to make your own patterns using Inkscape and GIMP programs, which you can download for free from the internet. 
For a long time though, the only free patterns I have cut have come from Steve Goode's website.
Now, if you don't mind paying for patterns, some of my favorite pattern sources are:
Wildwood Designs

Scroller

The Art Factory

Cherry Tree Toys

Meisel Hardware

Woodcraft Plans

The Wooden Teddy Bear

Sherwood Creations

Mike's Scrollsaw Patterns


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Or, you could buy straight from the designers and help support them directly so that you will always have a great variety of new patterns to choose from. 

Sue Mey has wonderful patterns and a huge selection. Her site address is here: Sue Mey

Diana Thompson also has some wonderful patterns and she specializes in Compound Cut patterns if that is what you are looking for. Her site is : Diana Thompson

And my friend Leldon does a lot of great patterns both for the magazine and custom. His website is here: Leldon's Scrollsawing

Of course, there is my site at Sheila Landry Designs.

I hope you check them out. Supporting designers insures that you will keep having great pattern choices. 

Have FUN!

Sheila

I am adding this in too - There is also a GREAT site called Toymaking Plans
which has so many FUN and CUTE plans for all kinds of projects for kids - cars, trucks, dollhouses, ornaments are just a few of their patterns. AND they are full color and very detailed and downloadable. They offer a FREE sample plan too.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you for the Toymaking Plans site Sheila.
I am surprised I had not heard of that one. I went and looked at it though and will surely be shopping from there in the future.


----------

